# 1964 Convertible Door Alignment Wedges?



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in the process of placing an order for some miscellaneous parts and I noticed the supplier sells convertible door wedges. GM appears to have started installing these in 1965. The 68 442 convertible I used to have had them and seemed to help with some flexing of the body while driving. The '64 didn't have them originally, but considering the similarity between a 64 and 65 it shouldn't be an issue to install. What are the advantages/disadvantages of installing the door wedges (other than originality which I really don't care about). 

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't they help keep the door from rattling?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Don't they help keep the door from rattling?


Yes,

One mounts on the rear door opening near the top, the other mounts on the door. They support the door to the body, preventing some flexing as well as rattling. 

I went ahead and ordered them They can't hurt.

Allan


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have you looked for the holes?? My 64 has them. But they are different than the 65's ???


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nothing a drill wont fix :cool


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Could someone post a couple photos of the alignment wedges installed on a 65?

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

BTTT.

Can anyone provide a couple of photos of the wedges on a 65?

Thanks in advance.


----------

